# Codes p0106 p0238 helppp!



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 02 gti 1.8t I know its a map sensor code and turbo voltage circuit to high I was wondering if anyone on here had a idea of how I could diagnose it or what to look for to be causing the code it's not a hard code it comes and goes I have seached but didn't find much help if someone has any idea it would be greatly appreciated thanks alot!


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

*A good place to start*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Fault_Codes


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

That didn't help ^ 

Bump/update 

So the car goes into limp mode 5psi randomly when I'll start my car and these seem to be the pending codes that appear anyone else get this when this happens? Help Please


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm having the Same problem. Did you ever figure out what it was?


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Joey GTI said:


> That didn't help ^
> 
> Bump/update
> 
> So the car goes into limp mode 5psi randomly when I'll start my car and these seem to be the pending codes that appear anyone else get this when this happens? Help Please


 You'll have to do better than that... 
So am I to assume you have done ALL the steps necessary to troubleshoot this issue without fixing it? You have pressure tested the intake? You have verified the latest firmware version is on your ECU? You have traced and ohm'd the wiring to the MAP sensor? You have replaced the MAP sensor? You have checked the timing (both crank AND cam timing)? You have verified (by checking resistance across the pins) the timing chain tensioner? You have replaced the seals to the tensioner and MAP sensors (if and where necessary)? 

These kind of posts are super annoying to the regulars around here because you ask a question but give little to no information in return. You expect a simple answer when it is OBVIOUSLY much more complicated than that, especially over the internet, without the car in front of the person(s) trying to help. 
If you don't know how to troubleshoot this issue take it into a qualified shop, otherwise you are just wasting your (and our) time. 

Did you even bother looking at the link I posted? It certainly doesn't appear that you did. 

16490/P0106/000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal 

Possible Symptoms 
Erratic Idle 

Possible Causes 
Wiring and/or Connections from/to Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) faulty 
Leak in Air Intake and/or Exhaust 
Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) faulty 
Engine Control Module faulty 

Possible Solutions 
Check Engine Control Module Software Version 
See Special Notes for Details 
Check Timing 
See Special Notes for Details 
Check Wiring and/or Connections from/to Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) 
Check for Leak in Air Intake and/or Exhaust 
Check/Replace Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) 
Check/Replace Engine Controle Module 

Special Notes 
On certain smaller Engines we've seen cases where a buggy Engine Control Unit Firmware can cause these fault codes, additionally there are known Problems with the Timing Chain Tensioners which can also result in these fault codes. Please refer to the related TPL/TSB for more instructions. 


16622/P0238/000568 
Contents 
1 16622/P0238/000568 - Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31): Signal too High 
1.1 Possible Symptoms 
1.2 Possible Causes 
1.3 Possible Solutions 
16622/P0238/000568 - Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31): Signal too High 

Possible Symptoms 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 

Possible Causes 
Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31) faulty 
Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31) faulty 

Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31) 
Check Manifold Pressure/Boost Sensor (G31) 

Lastly, this kind of information usually costs good money (whatever labor rate from the shop of your choice but typically around $100.00/hr), you are getting it for free. How about showing a little appreciation?


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you very much I've done all that besides check volts to map sensor and check timing witch I'm gonna do right now. That the kind of answers I'm looking for. So again thank you very much.


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

Found the problem. The purple wire on the MAP sensor was split and disconnected in the harness!! Got a connecter and hooked it back up. No limp mode and boosting 20psi. I'm so happy thank you so much.


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

ballergti said:


> Found the problem. The purple wire on the MAP sensor was split and disconnected in the harness!! Got a connecter and hooked it back up. No limp mode and boosting 20psi. I'm so happy thank you so much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

jbutlertelecom said:


> These kind of posts are super annoying to the regulars
> *SNIP*
> Lastly, this kind of information usually costs good money (whatever labor rate from the shop of your choice but typically around $100.00/hr), you are getting it for free. How about showing a little appreciation?


 Quoted for Truth. 

case in point: 


ballergti said:


> Thank you very much I've done all that


 Turns to: 



ballergti said:


> besides....


 So no, you didn't do all of it.... why would you Bull**** your way through that, you're the one paying for your laziness.


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

So no, you didn't do all of it.... why would you Bull**** your way through that, you're the one paying for your laziness.[/QUOTE] 

Yeah but I took the rest of his advice and found the problem so thanks for your input that did nothing.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

It did something, you read it. 

Glad you finally got it fixed.:heart:


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

ballergti said:


> Found the problem. The purple wire on the MAP sensor was split and disconnected in the harness!! Got a connecter and hooked it back up. No limp mode and boosting 20psi. I'm so happy thank you so much.


 Did you have a constant limp mode? Or intermittent and how did you connect it back?


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

Joey GTI said:


> Did you have a constant limp mode? Or intermittent and how did you connect it back?


 Constant limp. Idle sucked. Running rich as hell. Boosted 4psi max. Just make sure your map is working and connected properly to the ecu.


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

ballergti said:


> Constant limp. Idle sucked. Running rich as hell. Boosted 4psi max. Just make sure your map is working and connected properly to the ecu.


 How would I don't that? Because its completely random on starts


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

ballergti said:


> Constant limp. Idle sucked. Running rich as hell. Boosted 4psi max. Just make sure your map is working and connected properly to the ecu.


Where do I go to check it I need help the cars in constant limp now!!!! And cel!!


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Joey GTI said:


> Where do I go to check it I need help the cars in constant limp now!!!! And cel!!


Might I suggest you take it in to a professional mechanic. The fact that you don't know where to start in troubleshooting tells me this is ABOVE your experience levels and WAY ABOVE your comfort level. Take it to an indy shop that works on imports.


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

jbutlertelecom said:


> Might I suggest you take it in to a professional mechanic. The fact that you don't know where to start in troubleshooting tells me this is ABOVE your experience levels and WAY ABOVE your comfort level. Take it to an indy shop that works on imports.


Not out of my comfort zone or experience I know it is the map sensor causing the fault there is a snapped screw in the stock intercooler that was still holding and in order to replace the map I have to remove the other screw which will break.. Only issue is I dont have the tools at home to do most of this but today I will be bringing it into my shop at BMW for the tools I wanted to know what harness exactly he was talking about so that I could have possibly fixed it last night. But thank you for your input on my experience level


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Joey GTI said:


> Not out of my comfort zone or experience I know it is the map sensor causing the fault there is a snapped screw in the stock intercooler that was still holding and in order to replace the map I have to remove the other screw which will break.. Only issue is I dont have the tools at home to do most of this but today I will be bringing it into my shop at BMW for the tools I wanted to know what harness exactly he was talking about so that I could have possibly fixed it last night. But thank you for your input on my experience level


Your response is laughable. If you can't trace the wires from the MAP sensor back to the harness and further to the ECU then yeah, I would say you are bordering on incompetent. Sounds like you need someone to hold your hand with this. Be a man and fix it or take it to a shop.


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

jbutlertelecom said:


> Your response is laughable. If you can't trace the wires from the MAP sensor back to the harness and further to the ECU then yeah, I would say you are bordering on incompetent. Sounds like you need someone to hold your hand with this. Be a man and fix it or take it to a shop.


I will be hopefully fixing it today and why rip into it first when I could just check voltages on the connector? And once again if I were to come across something that needed a specific tool to fix that would have made all of that ripping into the harness completely pointless


----------



## kaijetta (Jun 29, 2015)

*po106 po238*

2002 Jetta 1.8t

So i have been following this thread since the code showed up. I replaced the Boost Pressure Sensor,Barometric Pressure sensor ,MAF,spark plugs and coils(all original parts from the dealer). The car drove smoothly for 3 days, then i realized at idle that there was some sort of hiccup sound then the check engine light illuminated.

I scanned for codes and the got P0106 and P0238 again. I have checked for boots leaks, NOTHING found,checked the MAP sensor wires-All intact. What will cause the codes to return ? Please good people i need your help. Have mercy on a woman who fixes her own car. 
PS- all repairs i have done myself i'm not a trained mechanic but have come to know my Jetta very well since i bought it brand new in 2002.
Side issue- the thermostat and water temperature sensor were replaced in 2014 but there is an occasional p0128 which shows up. I clear the code and drive. No problems in temperature over heating or anything but the p0128 shows sometimes. can someone please tell me what steps to take to have this code not return ? 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Start up your own thread and we'll gladly help.


----------

